# [SOLVED] Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 auto run won't start



## TopThrill (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok so I reinstalled this game yesterday after having problems with it months ago, I played it two times yesterday and two times today. But the problem is the autorun, when I put the disc in to play it just sit's and acts like its going run, but it doesn't. Then today it gave me this message, "Exception Raised- Access Violation, Error Location Window: Unknown Drive. I do have Vista and have played this game months ago with no problem, then out of the blue it acts up.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 auto run won't start*

hello TopThrill and welcome to TSF

is there a shortcut of the game on your desktop?
can you access it from there?
how about in the game's directory?
if not try to uninstall the game
download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use it to uninstall the game, follow the instructions from Revo to remove the game's remaining from the registry, then install the game again


----------



## TopThrill (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 auto run won't start*

Thank you for help RockmasteR,

All you listed above I have done, some times the only way the game starts is by clicking the shortcut, were it takes a few mins and then the game loads. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the game three or four times, and that doesn't seem to help, and during that I went into the registry and uninstalled all the RCT2 files that were left behind. And still the same.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 auto run won't start*

did you use Revo?
it removes the files from the registry so it'll be a clean uninstall


----------



## TopThrill (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 auto run won't start*

No we didn't use Revo, we manually went in and double checked though the registry, there was nothing there. Well now when I put the disc in to play the game, it sits there and acts like its going to launch the game, but when I go the Task Manager under Applications, it shows nothing is running. Then process RCT2 and autorun shows up, I'm starting to think something is not letting autorun start the game. My brother installed it on his computer, and it ran fine.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 auto run won't start*

if the game loads from the shortcut it could be that Autorun is disabled.

Open up gpedit.msc through the start menu search box, browse to Windows Components \ AutoPlay Policies, 
see what is the value of "*Turn off Autoplay*" 

if it's "*enabled*" just change it to "*Disabled*"


----------



## TopThrill (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 auto run won't start*

That's the only thing I didn't try, turning off the autoplay. After doing that, I double clicked on the shortcut, it took maybe 10 to 20 seconds then the game loaded up and started. I did it a second time and it worked fine and loaded. Thanks again RockmasteR.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

glad to hear it worked, enjoy the game


----------



## TopThrill (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I was happy last night, but just tryed to start the game up today and its doing the same is did the past days. I did the same thing I did last night with having the autoplay turned off, and it ran. But doing I did that today and it didn't launch the game. I don't know what to day now lol.


----------



## TopThrill (Mar 18, 2009)

I got it to work now, the game load ups though the RCT2 folder. It takes three or four times clicking on the RCT2 icon for it to run.


----------

